# your pick of SQ speakers?



## audiocholic (Dec 5, 2016)

Dear Fellas,



I want to choose between the below SQ speakers and ask your recommendation, there wont be a dsp and the units will be run off a DLS RA20 2 channel 130rms 4ohm-200rms 2ohm quality amp.


1) the very new line ES165KX2 Focals (not krx2)

2) Pioneer C172PRS

3) PS165F3 3 way Focal Flax series


had my share or Morel and Helix want to try one from the above not interestred in any other, all 3 above being the same price which would be the best pick?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Are you able to audition these speakers for yourself? Without knowing anything I'd go with your first choice since I've always been impressed by Focal as long as there's at least a decent eq to work with for tonal shaping.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

They will sound as good as the car will let them. They will sound different in every car. They will sound different in a car vs a demo wall. Just pick the ones you like more. Without a DSP you are at the mercy of the car itself. If you stick any off them in the car without covering the basic install requirements they will be a waste of money.


----------



## audiocholic (Dec 5, 2016)

thanks guys for the replys,


installation wise they will be bang on with every profressional step available, I just dont have the extra dough for extra amps and dsp for now nor the skills to tune alone and the local shops here are garbage.


unfortunatley no chance to demo them either, had morel tempos and helix esprit e62c in the car both sounded much better then stock but I'am seeking for much better.


the mids are down low, the tweeters are on the dash facing the windshield but I dont have to stick to the OEM factory spots on the tweeter I'am willing to cut and bend no problem.


the car is a compact hatchback (renault clio 4 ) in europe, the sub is a JL tw3-d4 fired off a JX1000.1D wired in 8ohms taking in roughly 300rms.

I wired for 2 ohms and gave it a good 1000rms obviously had the gains super low but it sounded way more controled and tonally better with 8 ohms honestly dont know why.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

audiocholic said:


> Dear Fellas,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would definitely go with your first choice, there the best speaker out of the bunch, and there 2OHM so they will be loud and clean, as long as you sound deaden your doors. The KRX2's were always Focals go to, and the new versions tweeter is not as bright as the old tweeters. Stay away from those flax!! Anybody that I know that bought these were really disappointed, don't listen to that sales guy on these lol


----------



## audiocholic (Dec 5, 2016)

any of you guys have had a chance to listen to the C172PRS's? the pioneer stage 4's?

I wonder how they compare as on there reviews on crutchfield people have claimed there better then morel supremo's etc which is a far fetch claim thats tempting tough 


wonder how they match up with the focals as I found a set new for 550 usd.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

audiocholic said:


> any of you guys have had a chance to listen to the C172PRS's? the pioneer stage 4's?
> 
> I wonder how they compare as on there reviews on crutchfield people have claimed there better then morel supremo's etc which is a far fetch claim thats tempting tough
> 
> ...


I used to have a set up in my old Acura RSX Types S in 2004 with all the old Pioneer PRS and it sounded amazing back then, SQ wise i liked it more than my focal Utopia system. Not sure about the newest ones, haven't heard them.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

If you couldn't get the morels and Helix to sound like you wanted I feel you are just going down the same road again


----------



## audiocholic (Dec 5, 2016)

DC/Hertz said:


> If you couldn't get the morels and Helix to sound like you wanted I feel you are just going down the same road again


hey mate you missunderstood me, didnt say I couldnt make them sound good nor made a negative comment on them though I must admit I believe morels are very overrated or perhaps not my cup of tea,wayy too dull 


Infact the Helix E62C being 60rms was close enough a call to be powered off 55rms and at one point was both powered and DSP'd off of a helix Match PP82DSP but like I said I'am not the master in tuning and couldnt achieve great results.

at the moment the e62c helix is still in the car powered off a helix b2 precision amp and sound way better then they ever were active including after a tuning session that was given from a supposedly tuner  so I dont believe in passives not being able to sound good really.


with an amazing amp as the dls ra20 is, good crossovers,knowledge,good installation I'am sure I can manage passively with one of the above sets to get even better results which is my goal here really.

the pioneers are crossed as low as 1900hz and the new focals as low as 3000hz which is pretty low for focals which are both tempting.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Get a 4 channel. Run them active on a good DSP. Study all you can on tuning. That will be your best bet. It's a smarter way to spend money at this point. Then if you are not happy look at swapping drivers I doubt you will want to


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

I have the Stage 4's in my Cruze with 2 Stage 4 subs and a PRS800 head unit and it is my best system to date. I have a P99 and the Stage 4 mids that I plan to add once the weather breaks.


----------



## audiocholic (Dec 5, 2016)

HOIRiIZON said:


> I used to have a set up in my old Acura RSX Types S in 2004 with all the old Pioneer PRS and it sounded amazing back then, SQ wise i liked it more than my focal Utopia system. Not sure about the newest ones, haven't heard them.


thanks for the comment brother was that system run passive or active and what amp were you using?


----------



## audiocholic (Dec 5, 2016)

MB2008LTZ said:


> I have the Stage 4's in my Cruze with 2 Stage 4 subs and a PRS800 head unit and it is my best system to date. I have a P99 and the Stage 4 mids that I plan to add once the weather breaks.


thanks for the comment aswell brother, and your system was it run passive or active and what amp were you using?


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

audiocholic said:


> thanks for the comment aswell brother, and your system was it run passive or active and what amp were you using?



I ran all the PRS line everything I can't remember the model #'s but they were the Kevlar components and subs, I just remember reading an article in a car audio magazine and the winner of an SQ competition was using everything from the PRS line. So I switch everything I had to what he had, and it was by far my best system I have had SQ wise. Back then most of the group I hung around were SPL guys but they still love the sound of my Acura back then. I actually ran the speakers in passive but from what I remember I used 3 amps and gain was min and used two of there Kevlar subs in a sealed box.


I love the look of those Kevlar speakers and subs?? I think that's why my next car I put in the Focal KRX2's??


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

audiocholic said:


> thanks for the comment aswell brother, and your system was it run passive or active and what amp were you using?


Oh I had the Audio Control old EQ's in the Acura RSX types S with the prs setup.


----------



## cheerguyhpu (Aug 3, 2014)

HOIRiIZON said:


> I would definitely go with your first choice, there the best speaker out of the bunch, and there 2OHM so they will be loud and clean, as long as you sound deaden your doors. The KRX2's were always Focals go to, and the new versions tweeter is not as bright as the old tweeters. Stay away from those flax!! Anybody that I know that bought these were really disappointed, don't listen to that sales guy on these lol


Really surprised by the flax comment. I have had them in 2 different sq centered vehicles of which I went head to head with several higher end cars and faired just fine. Most were surprised how balanced and natural the ps165f3 were in comparison to other focal drivers.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

cheerguyhpu said:


> Really surprised by the flax comment. I have had them in 2 different sq centered vehicles of which I went head to head with several higher end cars and faired just fine. Most were surprised how balanced and natural the ps165f3 were in comparison to other focal drivers.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


If you read his other posts you will see that hes best to just be ignored. Thank God he hasnt been on here for a bit

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Not bashing anyone or their opinions here but it seems there is few and far in between love for anything from the Pioneer Premier, PRS, and/or Stage 4 lines. I also think the same for users of said equipment. It was always expensive, which I believe, kept the average car audio user away. That being said I have been a Pioneer (high end) user for as long as I could drive, and I have never been disappointed in any of the high end offerings from them.


----------

